# Planer blades



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Morning all. I've been watching a number of Youtube videos on DIY planer blade sharpening. While I would like to have a sharpening rig like the guy on AskWoodman, it ain't likely. 
What do you guys use and what do ya think of it?
Thanks


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/58355

http://lumberjocks.com/search_results?cx=016283335483199634424%3A4na88symhay&cof=FORID%3A9&safe=high&q=planer+blade+sharpening+jig&sa=Search&siteurl=lumberjocks.com%2Fsearch_results%3Fcx%3D016283335483199634424%253A4na88symhay%26cof%3DFORID%253A9%26safe%3Dhigh%26q%3Dplaner%2Bblade%2Bsharpening%2Bjig%26sa.x%3D0%26sa.y%3D0&ref=lumberjocks.com%2Ftopics%2F58052&ss=

HTH


----------



## Minorhero (Apr 8, 2011)

Use a service. Locally they cost 1 dollar an inch and are worth hours and hours of your frustration.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

This is what I came up with to sharpen my blades. What planer do you have?


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the excellent tips gents. I really like that DIY thing (I do that whenever I can).
SAS. I have a Dewalt 735. It's starting to get more and more use and I'm starting to feel tiny ridges in my stock after planing. I'm thinkin' they're gonna get bigger


----------

